# Making foes on PerC



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

Well as I post on here I find that some people don't really like me and might go out of their way to tell me so. But most of the people here are indifferent or helpful.:happy: So how many people on here know they have "foes" to say on here and just an add in who dislikes me on here?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

You really don't have foes unless you have infractions.

Its best to be honest about how you feel with people and take it from there. Most likely you both were being silly to some degree, and in the future things tend to even out a bit, though there are phases.

That being said, go in the spam forum and read the infractions I always get a good kick from reading them hahahaha


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I've noticed a few "rivalries." It's pretty easy to see who dislikes who because those people have a tendency to follow each other around the forum.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

I have met a few people offline.. And, it's funny how the people who are always on the war path and out to prove themselves right and everybody else wrong online, tend to be very mousey and lacking personality offline. 

Too afraid to stand up for themselves in real life.. so they lash out here??.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't know people have problems with each other until I read this thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/gossip/2...-member-what-you-really-think-him-her-ii.html


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I dont give enough of a shit to let anyone bother me to any degree. 

Oh and that thread makes me lol, I hope someone wrote something about me in there.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't have "foes" I have "victims"


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

It seems that personality types who love to debate issues and take a strong stand are more likely to have a few people dislike them, because they are being controversial. I personally don't care for debating....just want to get along with people, so I don't think I've raised the enmity of others (that I'm aware of, anyway). I guess some people notice things like cliques on the forum, and which people seem to be aggravating each other on purpose, but I'm pretty oblivious to that stuff, because pettiness turns me off in a major way so I try to ignore it.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I see I'm not the only one who needed own thread to deal with the same problem. I'm attempting to correct my own lack of social sense, hopefully it goes well.

Oh you don't need infractions to have foes, I have had some that I still don't understand why. Maybe some people are just jerks, I don't know...

The only problem I have with that infamous thread is, people should have at least the balls to take their issues with people directly. It mostly shows that they actually _don't_ want to solve their issues with whomever and would prefer to be cowardly, immature and petty.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

There are plenty of people I have a bone to pick with ... but to term them as "foes" would be giving them too much importance. After realizing that the other person is merely looking for self-promotion through debasing someone else's opinions .. I simply block them. PerC has that feature .. and I put it to use. Also, there are venting threads .. and a pretty open atmosphere otherwise.

Following someone around would be such a waste of my time. There thousands of genuinely wonderful people .. why would I waste my time worrying about the sparse few misguided ones ?


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't set out to dislike people. I honestly think most people are nice until they say/do something objectionable or when I see that they hold opinions I immensely dislike. Or if they decide to harass my friends for no goddamn reason (see, if we're going that route, I can be passive aggressive too *wink*)


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

I found that being the same "type" helps to avoid this issue.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I don't think I've made any enemies. Honestly, I try and be respectful of everyone's opinion as long as they are being respectful of mine. Those who aren't respectful to me, or other members who have a different opinion than them- I tend to try and avoid just because I really dislike conflict of any kind. If people do dislike me though, that's fine, there is nothing wrong with that, as long as they aren't being rude about it.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I don't set out to dislike people. I honestly think most people are nice until they say/do something objectionable or when I see that they hold opinions I immensely dislike. Or if they decide to harass my friends for no goddamn reason (see, if we're going that route, I can be passive aggressive too *wink*)


I tend to be the same though I'm trying to adjust that to a more healthy version. I have to remind myself, I don't hate that person, I just don't like what they just said or disagree with their beliefs and try to understand where they are coming from instead by engaging them in a discussion (wayyyyyy easier said than done btw.) I'm not passive-aggressive as far as I know, but I'm over aggressive and I need to correct that. otherwise I'm not solving the problem but just making it bigger. 

EDIT: Incidentally I've been known to physically or verbally or both (and stupidly since not everyone really appreciates it) throw myself in between a bully and someone I care about too, gotta love that strong Fi XD Not smart when you're my size btw...

-----

It's quite different dealing through text where I think it might be a good idea to make a sign and post it on my monitor to remind me there's a person saying these things, that I'm not just attacking words on a screen (also easier said than done, except the sign part). I'm person it's much easier to just knock someone out too lol. I imagine the internet would be vastly different if there were a Punch or Kick keyboard function where if someone pisses you off you can let them know properly and a big boot or glove would come popping out of the side of the screen XD (imagining all that was kind of amusing, hmmm, any inventors out there wanna have a shot at this?) 

But on a serious note, all kidding aside, am I the only one who it sees that it's way too much effort to actually solve problems on here, or what? I don't understand where all the hostility comes from. (is now officially sure as shit there's gonna be anonymous posts about me by tomorrow *sigh*) Are my expectations of other people _that_ unrealistic?


----------



## CountD (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I may be developing a foe right now due to his insistence on misinterpreting everything that I (and everyone else) says. It's the sarcasm, seems to kill them every time...

I am friend to the free thinker, and a pox to the stubborn.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

Fuck you!!!!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

KuRoMi said:


> The only problem I have with that infamous thread is, people should have at least the balls to take their issues with people directly. It mostly shows that they actually _don't_ want to solve their issues with whomever and would prefer to be cowardly, immature and petty.


Quoted For Truth.
The one infraction I have, I received from ranting against that thread.

And the 'foes' I accumulate are general those who are the antagonists, as the one person I'd consider a 'foe' has been banned and was quite widely disliked for her close-mindedness.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think I have any foes here because my post count isn't high enough to be popular yet and half my posts are jokes anyway.

There are a few people here I don't like. Usually it's the people who either try too hard to be funny or cool or people who are frustratingly stupid (usually there's an overlap), but I don't really think of them as foes. I just avoid them by staying out of their threads aside from the times I vainly hope they've smartened up by now. I never reply to them because I don't like them enough to want to get in a discussion with them. I'll never understand those people who follow around people they don't like on the Internet.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

Who said:


> I don't think I have any foes here because my post count isn't high enough to be popular yet and half my posts are jokes anyway.
> 
> There are a few people here I don't like. Usually it's the people who either try too hard to be funny or cool or people who are frustratingly stupid (usually there's an overlap), but I don't really think of them as foes. I just avoid them by staying out of their threads aside from the times I vainly hope they've smartened up by now. I never reply to them because I don't like them enough to want to get in a discussion with them. I'll never understand those people who follow around people they don't like on the Internet.


 I know you well, your the unicorn cereal guy!!!


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

CountD said:


> I think I may be developing a foe right now due to his insistence on misinterpreting everything that I (and everyone else) says. It's the sarcasm, seems to kill them every time...
> 
> I am friend to the free thinker, and a pox to the stubborn.


 I seem to have the same problem sometimes....


----------

